# Ivory Sulcata



## želva (Nov 25, 2015)

We are looking for male ivory sulcata. About 15'' - 22''
Do anybody know for anyone who would be willing to ship it to Europe, or anyone in Europe who would sell one.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 25, 2015)

you won't find anyone willing to ship to Europe sorry too expensive too much paperwork you're going to have to find someone in Europe who has one who wants to sell.


----------



## RosieB (Jan 14, 2016)

Try asking the breeders that go to Hamm in Germany.


----------



## juli11 (Mar 31, 2016)

Look here Terraristik.com


----------

